# Kernel Panic>booting...

## hernanlp83

Que tal, les comento que instale la versi[on minima. Segui paso a paso el handbook y configure y compile el kernel y los modulos con genkernel all. El problema que tengo es que al reiniciar se queda aqui con un kernel panic

mknod=/newroot/dev/console no such file or directory

mknod=/newroot/dev/tty1 no such file or directory

>>Booting (initramfs) ...swicht-root> boot console "/dev/console"

y aqui sale el kernel panic

El kernel en principio no se si sera, yo no toque nada, cualquier archivo que necesiten ver me avisan y monto la particion y se los paso como el grub.conf el fstab.

Espero me puedan ayudar y ver si podemos dar en el punto.

Saludos.

----------

## jgascon

Bueno, para empezar péganos el grub.conf y el /etc/fstab a ver si te podemos ayudar  :Wink: 

----------

## hernanlp83

Creo, o estoy seguro, que en algun momento monte la particiòn usr como root. Igualmente antes voy a subir el fstab y el grub.conf. Cuando llegue a casa lo subo.

Saludos.

----------

## hernanlp83

hice todo otra vez y esta vez levanto, aunque el fstab...esta raro, se los paso para que vean como lo configure>

# <fs>			<mountpoint>	<type>		<opts>		<dump/pass>

/dev/hda1		/boot		ext2		noauto,noatime	1 2

/dev/hda3		/		ext3		noatime		0 1

/dev/hda2		none		swap		sw		0 0

/dev/hda4		none		lvm		defaults	0 0

/dev/hda5		/usr		ext3		defaults	0 0

/dev/hda6		/home		ext3		defaults	0 0

/dev/hda7		/var		ext3		defaults	0 0

/dev/hda8		/opt		ext3		defaults	0 0

none			/proc		proc		defaults	0 0		

none			/dev/shm	tmpfs		nodev,nosuid,noexec	0 0

///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////

/dev/hda4 es una particion EXTENDIDA y hda5, hda6, hda7, hda8 son logicas. No se si esta bien hecho. Yo no sabia bien como montar las logicas y si habia que configurar la extendida. Que opciones y dumpass me recomiendan?. igualmente eso es lo de  menos porque lo quiero ver bien del howto para aprender.

Otra cosa me olvide de hacer un usuario, como hago ahora?

Un abrazo.

----------

## jgascon

 *hernanlp83 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> /dev/hda4 es una particion EXTENDIDA y hda5, hda6, hda7, hda8 son logicas. No se si esta bien hecho. Yo no sabia bien como montar las logicas y si habia que configurar la extendida. Que opciones y dumpass me recomiendan?.
> 
> 

 

Una partición extendida es un contenedor para las particiones lógicas y no se pueden montar ya que no albergan ningún sistema de archivos, por lo tanto puedes eliminar la línea de hda4 del fstab. Para las opciones y el dumpass mírate estos enlaces que te paso:

http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Ext3_Filesystem_Tips

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-578145.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-573126.html

Para crear un usuario:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=11

----------

## hernanlp83

Listo ya saque la particiion estendida del fstab y monta ok. Lo que hice para agregar el usuario fue>

1.Arrancar desde el cdlive

2.Montar el root, luego el boot, y por ultimo el proc

3.chroot al root 

4. adduser hernanlp83

5. passwd hernanlp83

6. passwd root

y ahi me tira un error, no puedo crear el root. Despues cuando reinicie me logue con hernanlp83 pero...no puedo como root.

Que podria hacer amigo?

Saludos.

----------

## jgascon

Te voy a explicar como "resetear" la contraseña de root. Por pasos:

1.- Arranca otra vez con el live cd

2.- Monta sólo el root pero no hagas chroot

3.- En el archivo /mnt/gentoo/etc/passwd elimina la x de la siguiente línea

```

root:x:0:0:root:/root:/bin/bash

```

4.- desmonta root, reinicia el ordenador y saca el cd

5.- logueate como root (no te debería pedir contraseña)

6.- como root ejecuta otra vez passwd (pon la contraseña que quieras a root)

7.- Asegúrate que en /etc/passwd vuelve a aparecer la x que has eliminado antes (supongo que sí).

Espero que te funcione  :Wink: 

----------

## hernanlp83

Muchas gracias, ya realice lo que me dijiste y pude entrar como root, luego le agregue contrasea y reaparecio la "x" en /etc/passwd.

Ahora estoy tuneandolo y ya configure USE para perfilarlo con gnome y otras cosas. Actuamente estoy haciendo un emerge del gnome light.

Previo realice un sync asi que esta quedando perfecto.

Muchas gracias Saludos.

----------

## hernanlp83

Muchas gracias por la ayuda, te comento que ya pude solucionarlo. Resetee la password de la forma que me dijiste. Ahora estoy poniendo a punto el sistema leyendo algunos manuales.

Principalmente me pase a Gentoo porque me recomendo el creador de UTUTO, que es un sistema basado en Gentoo hecho en Argentina. El otro proposito es empezar a trabajar en el proyecto de desarrollo del kernel hibrido BSD-Linux que me interesa muchisimo.

Pero bueno, paso a paso, todo va ir saliendo.

Un abrazo y muchas gracias por el empujon.

----------

